

How Twitter improves communication across distributed teams internally - ChrisArchitect
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/improving-communication-across-distributed-teams

======
hbcondo714
Looks like they spent a fortune on video conferencing equipment. From my
experience companies simply aren't willing to allocate budget for that even
though the author stresses the importance of it. Intetesting they are using
Google Hangouts plus Chrome for Meetings.

